# Please help me id this plant



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
I saw a very nice carpet at Aquarium 2U. Can you help me ID this plant?


----------



## edjonaso (Dec 1, 2012)

This is most likely hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba' although I could be wrong, the other possibility is micranthemum 'monte carlo' but I'm leaning towards cuba.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's interesting looking.

The growth pattern and style doesn't resemble baby tears or Monte Carlo from the pictures. They look almost like sprouts.. Could you take more close up photos when you get a chance? Especially the ones on the rocks. It's hard to tell how they're spreading.

They look like it's sprouted from seeds, but that's unlikely.

Possible species judging from the picture:
- MU 'Monte Carlo'
- Micranthemum Umbrosum
- Elatine Hydropiper (unlikely)


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

I googled around and found some information at aquaticquotient.com. It sounds like a newly discovered plant which people use the seed for facial mask in Asia.

It's not HC but there's no ID/name as yet. Seeds are available on Taobao but I dont think they ship to Canada.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/123833-easy-carpet-plant-seeds


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BlueEL said:


> I googled around and found some information at aquaticquotient.com. It sounds like a newly discovered plant which people use the seed for facial mask in Asia.
> 
> It's not HC but there's no ID/name as yet. Seeds are available on Taobao but I dont think they ship to Canada.
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/123833-easy-carpet-plant-seeds


Very interesting! Makes me want to start a new tank just to try it out! Only issue is we don't know what plant it is, and whether it's truly an aquatic plant. One poster in the thread you linked indicates that people using this plant usually restart their tanks every few months, so we don't know if this plant can last long underwater.

The "facial mask" link in Chinese, if it's referring to the same plant, indicates that it is a plant called Ficus Pumila, which is not a real aquatic plant.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes it's very interesting and a fast growing plant. I would love to give it a try if I can find the seeds. 



solarz said:


> Very interesting! Makes me want to start a new tank just to try it out! Only issue is we don't know what plant it is, and whether it's truly an aquatic plant. One poster in the thread you linked indicates that people using this plant usually restart their tanks every few months, so we don't know if this plant can last long underwater.
> 
> The "facial mask" link in Chinese, if it's referring to the same plant, indicates that it is a plant called Ficus Pumila, which is not a real aquatic plant.


----------

